

When Cookies Lead to a DoS in PhpMyAdmin CVE-2014-9218 - naltor
http://www.behindthefirewalls.com/2014/12/when-cookies-lead-to-dos-in-phpmyadmin.html

======
zoidb
While I agree this is a critical security flaw who in their right mind would
expose phpadmin to the outside world? Is this something that is commonly done?

